
E: textmate for windows - sharpshoot
http://www.e-texteditor.com/index.html
======
mattculbreth
Just buy a Mac and use the real thing. :)

------
semigeek
I've been contemplating a mac laptop for a while - textmate was almost what
put me over the edge on my decision. Guess I can stick to Windows for a bit
longer now :)

~~~
amichail
Why is textmate interesting?

I've been using Eclipse for java development and have been very happy with it.

~~~
mattculbreth
Honestly tough to answer this. It's one of those things where you just have to
use it for a while to realize how supportive it is of programming. All of the
bundles (mostly developed by third parties) certainly helps. You can basically
automate/script the application any way you like. There are bundles for
different frameworks/libraries that can speed up common development tasks.

~~~
amichail
But is it better than Eclipse in terms of sophisticated language support? For
a dynamic language, maybe that's not so important. But for a verbose
statically typed language such as Java, it's critical.

BTW, if you have not checked out Eclipse lately, see:

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2-200606291905/new_noteworthy/eclipse-
news-all.html

~~~
mattculbreth
I don't see it as a tool which can be compared easily. Eclipse (in my view) is
more of a complete IDE. Same with Visual Studio (also superb).

Textmate is a seemingly minimalist programmer's editor. When you get into it
and start hacking you start to see how much is really there. Definitely not an
IDE though.

------
sharpshoot
I've got a mac :) just for all the tempered souls who are waiting for leopard
to come out and have persuaded themselves not to switch... (like my
cofounder..shh)

------
jasonyan
I had been using Komodo for the last few months which is a nice IDE, but this
looks promising.

I've tarballed the latest bundles from their repository and renamed all
":?*\\\|" characters to DOS friendly characters, if you want to try out a
bundle that isn't included with E. You can grab it from:
http://www.bigheadlabs.com/~jason/Bundles.tar.gz

------
staunch
FYI: The win32 version of gvim is very good.

------
nickb
On the surface it might look like TextMate but after trying to use it for
about 10 min, it fails to live up to this moniker. It doesn't do 20% of what
TM does.

Note: I use TM to edit the RoR files.

------
eli
I think the more interesting issue is that they're charging money for beta
software.

(Of course, most things are more interesting than a Vi/Emacs/whatever holy
war)

------
veritas
http://intype.info/home/index.php

Check out intype too. Found it through Digg. Not as polished as E-Text Editor
though.

------
smackaysmith
I may be blind, stupid, etc., but I couldn't print. Couldn't find the menu
item and ctrl+p didn't work.

------
akkartik
Integrating revision control with the editor seems interesting. Anybody have
details on that?

------
bluishgreen
I run emacs over cygwin. Seems the feature set is nothing new. Am I missing
something ?

